# looking for vindi boys of 63



## wrighty (May 5, 2009)

i have a list of ex vindi boys whom i was with, if any one knows of any of them i would love to hear anything. here goes.dick revell, [temple sowerby], r mcvay[dundee], bill brown[abbey wood, london] john glen[ipswich], tony fleming[warrington],william clarke[co durham], r dunwoodie[princes park, liverpool], r list[r,a,f uxbridge] cassius from doncaster, w. j. a. meager[lewshiam, london],jimmy murray[liverpool], martin pugh[south wales], r.w.j yuille[odd down,somerset]eric hemingway[wigan]reg sturch, [london sw1], a frazer[birkenhead] vic rent[bootle, lancs], ian anderson[ aberdeen], c richards[croxteth, liverpool ], m park [speke liverpool ] brian burgess [cardiff ], brian durham [ musselburgh ] michael husband [ benton, newcastle], paul buckland [battle, hastings ] ,j p baines [sowerby bridge nr halifax], and finally david hucks of vern farm menai bridge, n wales. thanks


----------



## captainchris (Oct 29, 2006)

I was at the Vindi from August 6 1963 in Hut B3. I don't recall the names you quote. What period of 1963 was it?
Welcome to the site.

Best regards,
Chris


----------



## wrighty (May 5, 2009)

*vindi*

hi chris, i have just found my certificate of proficiency and its dated 04 10 63, so i must have been there in sept 63, i also have all the original forms and bills for clothes, ect. i will post them them eventually, cheers


----------



## spudo (Dec 11, 2008)

hi wrighty
mike park (liverpool) here to be honest cant remember most of the names, still got all my papers to what you up to now? i packed in 1969


----------



## spudo (Dec 11, 2008)

wrighty
Send me a private message tio exchange email addresses


----------



## lofty (Oct 25, 2005)

did jimmy murray have a geordie accent if so i worked with him in fords on the security dept.we were both ex vindi boys and we used to talk about the vindi a lot although i was there about six years before he went there. jimmy murray now lives in banks southport merseyside but i dont know his exact address


----------



## wrighty (May 5, 2009)

i have jimmy murrays address as 1, springfield road, liverpool 3, but we are talking 1963, i dont recall him having a geordie accent?


----------



## spudo (Dec 11, 2008)

youve got it right ,dont live there now but only about a mile away,
i remember getting kicked out of the pictures in dursley with a lad from kent
we were with two local girls ,he was always bragging about what he had in his kex and decided to show her anway that was the end of that good fun though.
received your message will get in touch
regards mike


----------



## wrighty (May 5, 2009)

spudo, i have put a picture of me on a coaster on [coasters] gallery, i put it on to try out putting pictures on the site, not very proud of the picture, but i wish i was as young again and knew what i knew now, saying that ,looking at the present times, we had the the best times and i would not have changed them for the world


----------

